# New Gallery Up, Drag Racing Models



## RiversBendRanch (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello, I wanted to share my new gallery. These are funny cars, about half of what I've built so far. I'm hoping to get the rest up soon. Thanks

Drag Racing Models


----------

